# what is the limit??



## ken Sass (Nov 12, 2014)

till the past year i never thought about it, but now,, i know i am past my prime, but i still want to smash records. i am sitting at a contest legal max bench of 355-360, i think.my short term goal is 400 in a contest but what is my limit? i have looked at the records and a 350 is a decent bench at 54 and 242 pnds, 425 is a elite lifter. too get to 405 i am gonna have to tighten my form and??? i could start lifting in a shirt, but it would not be just me (nothing against geared lifters) the thing that kills me is i know time is my enemy i will be 55 in april, i, like every powerlifter just wants to add weight and go on forever. but i am about at the max weight my frame will carry comfortably, still in search of the magic sorry this is a rambling post, just random b.s. that i think of some times


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 12, 2014)

You have no idea what your limit is until you start tearing shit. Just keep going. It will take time to get to 405. Stop looking for reasons why you can't and just trudge forward.


----------



## Big Worm (Nov 12, 2014)

youve reached your limit when you are dead.....lift the weights and dont be a pussy.  Dont take this the wrong way but you are way too fat to say you have maxed out your frame/potential.....


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 12, 2014)

If your at 350 now aim for 450 then 405 will come in no time.


----------



## Want2lift (Nov 12, 2014)

Agree with above. Don't put limits into your head. Find a program tailored to your specific goal and go for it. Upping a bench that much needs a plan based on %'s and laid out in advance.


----------



## ken Sass (Nov 12, 2014)

Big Worm said:


> youve reached your limit when you are dead.....lift the weights and dont be a pussy.  Dont take this the wrong way but you are way too fat to say you have maxed out your frame/potential.....


what i meant is i am not ever gonna weigh 370 so i am not gonna get a 600 pound raw bench. and yes i can recomp, lose some body fat and replace it with muscle, i have been chasing the weights more than i have been interested in a cut.
and as far as limits just look at the federations masters records, it is obvious you don't lift as much when you get old. no pussy here, i lift my steel


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 12, 2014)

Keep going Ken until you cant anymore.  Many of us have limits because of injuries, but they are not limits, they are just road blocks for the time.  Continue to grow and continue to push your own personal limit brother!


----------



## stonetag (Nov 13, 2014)

Ken the only thing that may differ in reaching your goals is how you get to them, I'll try to explain. First and foremost have a good sense of humor about the whole age thing, there ain't a fukin thing you can do about it. Small goals that are reached gives you some drive to set another one, and then another one, and so on. Always apply all the knowledge you have gained over the years to every lift, every set, every rep. Never subsitute a trusted hands on person (like I did) for spotting purposes. When the time comes to shut 'er down, then so be it, And by that I mean not stop lifting, fuk no! I believe we just move into a new phase. I just hope the fuking old fellers home my kids stick me in has a weight room.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 13, 2014)

stonetag said:


> Ken the only thing that may differ in reaching your goals is how you get to them, I'll try to explain. First and foremost have a good sense of humor about the whole age thing, there ain't a fukin thing you can do about it. Small goals that are reached gives you some drive to set another one, and then another one, and so on. Always apply all the knowledge you have gained over the years to every lift, every set, every rep. Never subsitute a trusted hands on person (like I did) for spotting purposes. When the time comes to shut 'er down, then so be it, And by that I mean not stop lifting, fuk no! I believe we just move into a new phase. I just hope the fuking old fellers home my kids stick me in has a weight room.



Like this???


----------



## Big Worm (Nov 13, 2014)

ken Sass said:


> what i meant is i am not ever gonna weigh 370 so i am not gonna get a 600 pound raw bench. and yes i can recomp, lose some body fat and replace it with muscle, i have been chasing the weights more than i have been interested in a cut.
> and as far as limits just look at the federations masters records, it is obvious you don't lift as much when you get old. no pussy here, i lift my steel


Like I said Ken, nothing personal, dont take it the wrong way....Just trying to keep that fire lit under your ass.


----------



## ken Sass (Nov 13, 2014)

Big Worm said:


> Like I said Ken, nothing personal, dont take it the wrong way....Just trying to keep that fire lit under your ass.


no worries worm, i aint quitin or backing down, i lift this sunday in a meet in gatliburg, what started me thinking on this line was, i watched some big boys lifting 600 pounds raw, and i thought, i wanna lift that


----------



## ken Sass (Nov 13, 2014)

stonetag said:


> Ken the only thing that may differ in reaching your goals is how you get to them, I'll try to explain. First and foremost have a good sense of humor about the whole age thing, there ain't a fukin thing you can do about it. Small goals that are reached gives you some drive to set another one, and then another one, and so on. Always apply all the knowledge you have gained over the years to every lift, every set, every rep. Never subsitute a trusted hands on person (like I did) for spotting purposes. When the time comes to shut 'er down, then so be it, And by that I mean not stop lifting, fuk no! I believe we just move into a new phase. I just hope the fuking old fellers home my kids stick me in has a weight room.


the part about your spot is dead on, i have to find someone to hand off to me on sunday. heavy deads i need you lol


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 13, 2014)

ken Sass said:


> no worries worm, i aint quitin or backing down, i lift this sunday in a meet in gatliburg, what started me thinking on this line was, i watched some big boys lifting 600 pounds raw, and i thought, i wanna lift that



Avoid comparing yourself to others. Your only competition is yourself.


----------



## Joliver (Nov 13, 2014)

Maybe a different spin from some of the answers you've gotten, but I can tell if a lifter will be worth a damn from his joints and proportions.  Big hands, big elbows, big knees, wide hips.  That means larger origins and insertions for tendons and ligaments.  That means better leverages and more durability.  As a general rule, the larger the frame (regardless of weight) the better the lifter can be.  

You can pack on all the muscle in the world, but if you have bird bones and bitch joints, you are just building a machine that can pull itself apart.  

If you know somebody that is tiny as Tinkerbelle, but can still squat a ton, save your breath....that's the exception....not the rule.  Go shake Ed Coan's hand.  You'll know I'm right....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 13, 2014)

joliver said:


> Maybe a different spin from some of the answers you've gotten, but I can tell if a lifter will be worth a damn from his joints and proportions.  Big hands, big elbows, big knees, wide hips.  That means larger origins and insertions for tendons and ligaments.  That means better leverages and more durability.  As a general rule, the larger the frame (regardless of weight) the better the lifter can be.
> 
> You can pack on all the muscle in the world, but if you have bird bones and bitch joints, you are just building a machine that can pull itself apart.
> 
> If you know somebody that is tiny as Tinkerbelle, but can still squat a ton, save your breath....that's the exception....not the rule.  Go shake Ed Coan's hand.  You'll know I'm right....


Makes me think of Ron. shook his hand and it swallowed my whole arm...


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 13, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Makes me think of Ron. shook his hand and it swallowed my whole arm...



And my hands are only slightly bigger then Kevlins, which would explain why I always have some kind of nagging injury going on....


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 13, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> And my hands are only slightly bigger then Kevlins, which would explain why I always have some kind of nagging injury going on....



I was thinking the same thing.  If only Kevlin would have found the workout to make his hands bigger, I may have had a better limit here.


----------



## Bicepticon (Nov 17, 2014)

Don't be afraid to use gear. It will help keep you in the game a little longer. Even if you compete raw, squatting in briefs every now and then will help.


----------

